# My Little satin stunners have opened there eyes now



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Im really pleased with how tame this litters is they grab on to my fingers in the cage.

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_1158.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_1164.jpg


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are lovely, they will be great to breed from, so beautiful and so friendly.


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

besty74 said:


> they are lovely, they will be great to breed from, so beautiful and so friendly.


Yes thats what im hoping to do with some of them, the only problem is i didn't hold back a buck lol so will have to source one when the time is right


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

its annoying when that happens, i do that!


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

besty74 said:


> its annoying when that happens, i do that!


All my mice are selling very quickly, i need to keep up, mouse season must be here lol


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

New pic a handful

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_1191.jpg


----------

